

Ask HN: Which Web Analytics Tool you use and what information you collect? - anujkk

1. What usage information(like pageviews, visitor location, etc) you collect as part of your web analytic strategy and for what reason?<p>2. Which Web analytic tool you use for this? Google Analytics? Piwik? Open Web Analytics? or some other?
======
sushrutbidwai
Currently we are using Mixpanel.com (YC company).

Apart from usual figures like visitors, we collect information like user-
engagement with a particular feature.

For example in our product we have a feature using which user can narrow
results based on location and other parameters. We use mixpanel to track which
parameters users select most, what combination of location selections etc.

This enables us to understand whether user is really using a feature or not,
and if they are, then how are they engaging with it. We hope to iterate better
based on such data collection.

------
sdrinf
Here's a detailed piece on metrics, with relevant tool recommendations:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2151257>

------
raquo
I need more of analysis than fancy realtime stuff, so Google Analytics works
really well for me. I analyze traffic results of my clients' (restaurants
etc.) marketing campaigns.

------
dawson
We use Clicky's real time Web Analytics <http://getclicky.com/66372805>
(affiliate link)

